# Holiday Music You Despise



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Listening to some songs makes you wish Christmas was celebrated every 10 years. They're just badly crafted and written for profit rather than for religious purposes.

My number one "shut off special" is Happy Holidays (Coming Down the Chimney Down.)

So hang up your sock and let us know which other holiday tunes spoil your plum pudding!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

One of my favorites is now banned, apparently. I don't see anything wrong with _Baby It's Cold Outside_. "_....say what's in this drink_?" *does not* refer to roofies!!! 

But, in the spirit of the OP_: All I Want For Christmas (is my two front teeth)_. I cannot tolerate that one!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Grandma Got Run Over...what a piece of crap.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Grandma Got Run Over...what a piece of crap.


This.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mariah Carey - All I Want for Christmas is You (to never sing this song again, ever).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A majority of it. So there. Bah! ... Humbug!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I dislike most Christmas music. It is now so "worn out" after all of these many years of listening to it.

However, it has been 'refreshing' to listen to some of the European Christmas music that my wife has introduced me to through the years...even if I don't understand the lyrics.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> One of my favorites is now banned, apparently. I don't see anything wrong with _Baby It's Cold Outside_. "_....say what's in this drink_?" *does not* refer to roofies!!!
> 
> But, in the spirit of the OP_: All I Want For Christmas (is my two front teeth)_. I cannot tolerate that one!


The original criticism I had been hearing of that song was that:

A) The song miught be expressing an outdated interpretation of agency.

B) The outdatedness of the expression runs counter to modern understanding, which of late has been to rely on the affirmative and to promptly accept the negative answer of a request.

C) The song is fine if played in the historical context.

D) The song is not fine to play with the expectation that it meets the modern contexts.

E) Most Christmas Channels are understood to be playing songs with a modern context, relying on old songs with enduring legacies and new songs that fit the season.

F) Most Christmas Channels are understood to not be museums and therefore not suitable to play old songs which do not have enduring legacies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> _All I Want For Christmas (is my two front teeth)_. I cannot tolerate that one!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate that Paul McCartney song where he just repeats over and over, "Simply having a wonderful Christmas time". I would be having a wonderful Christmas time if you would just shut the hell up!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> One of my favorites is now banned, apparently. I don't see anything wrong with _Baby It's Cold Outside_. "_....say what's in this drink_?" *does not* refer to roofies!!!



To those folks I say, careful what you wish for, Santa knows where you've been on the internet.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Never been a fan of Mary's Boy Child by Boney M. That's a station changer for me...it goes on and on and on.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant stand any modern type Christmas songs period. I enjoy the old vintage stuff from way back but thats about it. This is also the time of year that i get to play retirement homes and 80% Christmas songs. Cant wait for it to be over.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Perhaps we won't entirely despise a few of these, culled from posts I've made elsewhere:


Jingle Bells-Diana Krall
Cool Yule-Matt Dusk
Santa Baby-Holly Cole
Silent Night-Take Three
Make It Christmas Day-Jan Arden
The First Noel-Frank Mills
O Little Town Of Bethlehem-John McDermott
I Saw Three Ships-Bruce Cockburn
Silver Bells-Anne Murray
It's A Marshmallow World-Kim Stockwood
Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree-Rankin Sisters
I'll Be Home For Christmas-Joee
Taking Care Of Christmas-Randy Bachman
Christmas Eve-Spirit Of The West
12 Days Of Christmas-Bob & Doug McKenzie

1."Fire And Wine" - Steve Ashley Stroll On; The Test of Time
2."Spirit of Christmas" - Steve Ashley; Stroll On Revisited, various - The Electric Muse
3."Gower Wassail" - Steeleye Span Ten Man Mop
4."Winter Winds - Fotheringay; Sandy Denny Who Knows Where The Time Goes
5."Winter Song" - Lindisfarne Nicely Out Of Tune
6."We Sing Hallelujah" - Richard & Linda Thompson I Want To See The Bright Lights Tonight
7."Jack Frost And The Hooded Crow" - Dave Pegg - The Cocktail Cowboy (or: Jethro Tull Christmas Album*
8."Inside" - Jethro Tull Benefit
9."Old Horse" - Martin Carthy The Collection
10."Here We Come A Wassailing" - Lea Nicholson Horsemusic
11."Romjulsgangar" - Bukkene Bruse (Norway) The Loveliest Rose*
12."For Saadan' Mildheds Gaver " - Bukkene Bruse (Norway) The Loveliest Rose*
13."German Tune" (carol) - Shirley & Dolly Collins For As Many As Will
14."The Moon Shines Bright" - Shirley & Dolly Collins For As Many As Will
15."Now Be Thankful" - Fairport Convention Full House (bonus tracks); History Of Fairport Convention
16."A Christmas Song" - Jethro Tull; Living In The Past, This Was (bonus tracks); (other rerecordings: A Little Light Music" (live); The Jethro Tull Christmas Album*)
17."The Sun Never Shines On The Poor" - Richard & Linda Thompson Hokey Pokey
18."Gaudete" - Steeleye Span Below The Salt
19."Cherry Tree Carol"- Pentangle Solomon's Seal
20."Feast Of Stephen" - Mike Heron Smiling Men With Bad Reputations
21."The Holly And The Ivy" - Steeleye Span (45 single)
22."Benedictus" - The Strawbs Grave New World
23."Ring Out Solstice Bells" - Jethro Tull Songs From The Wood; rerecording: The Jethro Tull Christmas Album


1. Lena Willemark & Ale Möller (Sweden) - "Trilo" Nordan
2. Paul McCandless - "Coventry Carol" Windham Hill A Winter Solstice III*
3. Nightnoise - "Snow Is Lightly Falling" Windham Hill A Winter Solstice III*
4. Bukkene Bruse (Norway) - "Mariam hun er en Jomfrureen (Virgin Mary)" The Stone Chair
5. Ensemble Choral du Mout du Monde (breton)- "Nedeleg war ar mor (Christmas At Sea)" Noels Celtique*
6. Annbjørg Lien (Norway) - "A Little Child" Felefeber
7. The Strawbs - "Witchwood" From The Witchwood
8. Maggie Sansone - "Cantiga, A Madre Do Que Livrou" Ancient Noels*
9. Maggie Sansone - "15th Century Dutch Carols: When as The Rose of Jericho/A Year Begins Of Joy and Grace/To Us A Little Child Is Born" Ancient Noels*
10. Fairport Convention - "Journeyman's Grace" Angel Delight
11. Annbjørg Lien (Norway) - "Villvinter" (Wild Winter) Prisme
12. Jethro Tull - Jack Frost and the Hooded Crow Jethro Tull Christmas Album*
13. Mari & Sari Kaasinen (Finland) - "Heinilla härkien kaukalon (There In The Manger)" Can We Have Christmas Now?*
14. Muckram Wakes - "Horse March/Poor Old Horse" A Map of Derbyshire
15. Plainsong - "Raider" In Search of Amelia Earhardt
16. Ale Möller (Sweden) - "Snöflöjt (Snow Flute)" The Horse And The Crane
17. Roger Nicholson - "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen Fantasy" Nonesuch For Dulcimer
18. Donovan - "People Used To" Open Road
19. Shirley Collins - "Ashen ****** Wassail" Adieu Yo Old England
20. Steeleye Span - "The King" Please To See The King
21. Martin Carthy (w/Dave Swarbrick) - "Lord Of The Dance" The Bonny Black Hare; But Two Came By
22. Na Fili (Ireland) - "Don Oiche Ud I Mbeithil (That Night In Bethlehem)" Na Fili 3
23. Fairport Convention - "Farewell, Farewell" Liege And Lief; Sandy Denny - Who Knows Where The Time Goes


1. "Bewcastle" - Maddy Prior and Rick Kemp
2. "Lament & Jig: Valencia Lament/Apples In Winter" - The Woods Band The Woods Band
3. "January's Snows" - The Woods Band The Woods Band
4. "January Man" - Bert Jansch Moonshine
5. "Lord Franklin" - Pentangle Cruel Sister (or Kevin Burke & Micheal O Domhniall Promenade)
6. "Frozen Man" - James Taylor New Moon Shine; Fairport Convention Old New Borrowed Blue
7. "Christmas Eve" - Andy Irvine Rainy Sundays...Windy Dreams
8. "Fire At Midnight" - Jethro Tull Jethro Tull Christmas Album, Heavy Horses
9. "The Apple-Wassailing Song" - The Watersons For Spence and Spicy Ale
10. "Christmas Hare" - Roger Watson The Pick And The Malt Shovel
11. "Down In Yon Forest" - Polly Bolton
12. "Arthur McBride" - Paul Brady Andy Irvine & Paul Brady
13. "Weathercock" - Jethro Tull Heavy Horses, Jethro Tull Christmas Album
14. "The Plainsman" - Fairport Convention Rosie
15. "The Snows They Melt The Soonest - Dick Gaughan
16. "Rain and Snow" - Pentangle Reflections;
17. "Cold And Raw" - High Level Ranters A Mile To Ride
18. "Turning Into Winter" - Jack The Lad It's Jack The Lad
19. "Lyke Wake Dirge" - Pentangle Basket of Light
20. "Candlemas Carol" - Steve Ashley Stroll On


"Footprints In The Snow" - Muleskinner
"Last Train To Poor Valley" - Norman Blake Fields of November
"The 28th of January" - Fuzzy Mt. String Band
"Christmas Card From A Hooker In Minneapolis" - Tom Waits Blue Valentine
"Dire Wolf" - Grateful Dead Workingman's Dead
"Jimmy Brown The Newsboy"
"Aqualung" - Jethro Tull Aqualung
"Cold Rain and Snow" - Grateful Dead (first album)
"Rain and Snow" - Muleskinner Muleskinner

AC/DC - "Mistress For Christmas" THE RAZOR'S EDGE
Spinal Tap - "Christmas With The Devil" BREAK LIKE THE WIND
Bob Rivers (?) - "Christmas Hell's Bells" (good AC/DC impression)
The Christmas Jug Band (w/Dan Hicks) - Santa Claus Wants Some Lovin'"
MISTLETOE JAM
Bob Seger - "Sock It To Me Santa" (early Detroit single, pre "Ramblin
Gamblin Man")


From Bruce Cockburn's CD:
1. Adeste Fidelis
2. Early On One Christmas Morn
3. O Little Town Of Bethlehem
4. Riu Riu Chiu
5. I Saw Three Ships
6. Down In Yon Forest
7. Les Anges Dans Nos Campagnes
8. Go Tell It On The Mountain
9. Shepherds
10. Silent Night
11. Iesus Ahatonnia (The Huron Carol)
12. God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
13. It Came Upon The Midnight Clear
14. Mary Had A Baby
15. Joy To The World


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Presents for Christmas -Solomon Burke
2. Santa Claus is Coming- Ray Charles
3. Winter Wonderland -Annie Lennox
4. Thank God It's Christmas- Queen
5. Santa Claus is Coming -Pointer Sisters
6. That Spirit of Christmas -Ray Charles
7. Blue Christmas -Loretta Lynn
8. Back Door Santa -Clarence Carter
9. Merry Christmas Baby -Sheryl Crow & Eric Clapton 
10. Run Run Rudolph- Bryan Adams
11. Lonely This Christmas- Mud
12. Merry Christmas Everybody -Slade
13. Blue Christmas- Gary Hoey
14. Merry Christmas Baby -Tina Turner
15. Five Wishes for Christmas -Steve Martin
16. White Christmas -The Beatles
17. Merry Christmas Baby -Otis Redding
18. Another Christmas Song -Jethro Tun
19. Rockabilly Christmas- Big Bad Voodoo Daddies
20. Christmas All Over Again -Tom Petty
21. Walking'round Bob Rivers
22. Father Christmas -The Kinks
23. Christmas (Please Come Home) - U2
24. I Am Santa Claus - Ozzie

1. Poor Man's X-mas -Smokin' Joe Kubek wl Bnois King
2. Merry Christmas Baby I Please Come Home for Christmas -
Charles Brown
3. Santa Claus Wants Some Lovin' -Albert King
4. I Wanna Be Your Santa Claus -Jerry McCain
5. Please Come Home for Christmas -Johnny Winter
6. Santa Claus, Santa Claus -Louis Jordan
7. Lonesome Christmas -Lowell Fulson
8. Run Rudolph Run -Chuck Berry
9. All I Need for Christmas is You -BB Coleman & Blues Boy Willie
10. At the Christmas Ball -Bessie Smith wl Louis Armstrong 
11. How I Hate to See Christmas Come Around -Jimmy
Witherspoon
12. Sonny Boy's Christmas Blues -Sonny Boy Williamson 
13. Christmas Comes but Once a Year -Charles Brown
& Johnny Otis
14. Merry Christmas Baby -BB King
15. Christmas Tears -Sandra Hall wl Chicago Bob Nelson 
16. Every Day Will Be Like a Holiday -William Bell
17. Santa's Messin' with the Kid -Eddie C. Campbell
18. Santa -Lightnin' Hopkins
19. Santa, Don't Let Me Down -Earl King
20. Merry Christmas Baby - Luther Johnson "Guitar Junior"

1. Booge Woogie Santa Claus - Mabel Scott
2. Absent Minded Santa - Jerry McCain
3. Christmas Is Here Again - Little Johnny Taylor
4. Christmas Time - Trudy Lynn
5. Please Come Home For Christmas - Holy Cole
6. One Day Before Christmas - Legendary Blues Band
7. Sad, Sad Christmas - McCain/Coleman
8. Merry Christmas baby - William Bell
9. Blue Christmas - Meditation Singers
10. Gee Whiz It's Christmas - Carla Thomas'
11. Jingle Bells - Bookwer T and The MGs
12. Backdoor Santa - BB King
13. Happy Christmas Tears - Little Jimmy King
14. X-mas Blues - Preston Shannon Band
15. Five Pound Box Of Money - Michelle Wilson
16. I Wanna Spend Christmas With You - Lowell Fulson
17. Merry Christmas Baby - Chuck Berry
18. Empty Stocking Blues - Floyd Dixon
19. May Christmas Bring You Happiness - Chick Willis
20. Sam's Christmas Blues - Anson Funderburgh
21. I Didn't Get Nothin' For Christmas - Vernon Garrett


1. Christmas Celebration - B.B. King
2. Christmas, Don't Forget About Me - Drink 5mqll
3. Run, Rudolph, Run - Roomful of Blues
4. Dig That Crazy Santa Claus - Oscar McLollie & His Honey Jumpers 
5. Cool Yule - Louis Armstrong & the Commanders
6. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Staple Singers
7. Santa Done Got Hip - The Marquees
8. Boogie Woogie Santa Claus - Lionel Hampton
9. Five Pound Box of Money - Pearl Bailey
10. Santa Baby - Holly Cole
11. Let's Make Christmas Mean Something - James Brown
12. Lonesome Christmas - Blues Boy Willie
13. Just a Lonely Christmas - Diana Ross & the Suptemes
14. Merry Christmas, Baby - Lionel Hampton & His Orchestra
15. (AII I Want For Christmas) Is To Lay Around - Chick Willis
16. Hey Santa Claus - The Moonglows
17. Santa Claus is Back in Town - Nqppy Brown
18. Christmas Spirit - Julie Lee & Het Boy Friends
19. Christmas Tears - David Dee
20. I Told Santa Claus - Roomful of Blues
21. Wintertime Done Rolled - Lightnin S1im
22. Let's Make Christmas Merry, Baby - Amos Milburn
23. Blues for Christmas - Eddie C. Campbell
24. Please Come Home for Christmas - Chick Willis


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I take the title of this thread as if it were said by Yoda and I agree.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Hamstrung said:


> I take the title of this thread as if it were said by Yoda and I agree.


I think you judge me too harshly. I enjoy most Christmas music. Songs like "grandma got run over by a reindeer" and other overplayed songs of little merit was what I was focusing on. I have heard "Coming Down the Chimney Down" more that any other song this year, and when I see lists of quality stuff than have been posted earlier today, I can't help ask myself why they aren't given airplay when much of the lesser commercially geared gimmicky product dominates the airwaves. Note that I used the term "holiday" music opposed to christmas music.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

Bob Dylan - Must Be Santa


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember in the early 60's CHUM AM would start playing 'authentic' Christmas Carols starting Christmas Eve to noon on the 25th.
I really enjoy Nat King Cole's version of the Christmas Song - love the musical arrangement of that tune.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bing Crosby Christmas album, Elvis Christmas album, Carpenters Christmas album ................................ all I need.

As to the original question, if anything by Michael Bolthead comes on the radio I puke.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another one I dislike is George Micheal's "_Last Christmas_".

I don't like it simply cause I'm a _lyrics guy_.

"_Last Christmas I gave you my heart, but the very next day you gave it away. This year, to save me from tears, I'll give it to someone special_".

Let's dissect... we don't know the name of the person he gave it to, but did he not think they were "_special_" at the time, in order to hand it over? This year, a yet to be determined recipient will have it, but they *will be* "_special_".

By saying the *next* person will be special, he's implying he knew the first one *wasn't,* but gave it away anyway. The way I see it, he had it coming.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Gee Swlabr, for a guy who agrees this is Yoda's thread, you certainly seem to like participating in it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> Bing Crosby Christmas album,


 This. that song with rump a bump bump n it . Gag


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> One of my favorites is now banned, apparently. I don't see anything wrong with _Baby It's Cold Outside_.


The most hilarious part of all this is that it's being played more (various versions) than ever as a result of the controversy. I'll bet the rights holder is going to be having a very happy Christmas LOL


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Anything seasonal except that one by _The Pogues.  _
Speaking of which, Mr. MacGowan should have probably been in that meme @laristotle posted about the teeth thing:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Krelf said:


> Gee Swlabr, for a guy who agrees this is Yoda's thread, you certainly seem to like participating in it.


I didn't take Hamstrung's Yoda comment the same way you did I guess. By saying it _as_ Yoda, made me giggle. Seriously, I giggled. I'm not ashamed to admit a good giggle... that's what I liked about his post. I didn't see the negative connotations.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I think you judge me too harshly. I enjoy most Christmas music. Songs like "grandma got run over by a reindeer" and other overplayed songs of little merit was what I was focusing on. I have heard "Coming Down the Chimney Down" more that any other song this year, and when I see lists of quality stuff than have been posted earlier today, I can't help ask myself why they aren't given airplay when much of the lesser commercially geared gimmicky product dominates the airwaves. Note that I used the term "holiday" music opposed to christmas music.


Wasn't meant to be a judgment on you. I was just being cheeky with the thread title. I actually don't mind some of the classics in small doses but I don't listen to terrestrial radio much anymore and if I did I'd avoid stations that play Christmas music ad nauseam. It's the repetition that gets annoying. I find it especially grating when shopping around this time of year.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Posting this while I still can. Of course there is no discussion about the Red Skelton section.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Hamstrung said:


> Wasn't meant to be a judgment on you. I was just being cheeky with the thread title. I actually don't mind some of the classics in small doses but I don't listen to terrestrial radio much anymore and if I did I'd avoid stations that play Christmas music ad nauseam. It's the repetition that gets annoying. I find it especially grating when shopping around this time of year.


Emoticons....... they help!!!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Have a Swedish Christmas...from a time when it was politically correct to make fun of Scandinavians!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Without a word of a lie, I _love _this version of Sleighride


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Without a word of a lie, I _love _this version of Sleighride


That was painful!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul M said:


> Without a word of a lie, I _love _this version of Sleighride


Nope, couldn't do it. I quit after 36 seconds.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I pretty much hate listening to all of it. Probably just because it seems to be everywhere, all the month of December, with little respite.

But I used to really enjoy playing it. When I did an acoustic duo with my ex, we'd dig out our Christmas music books and re-learn the songs every December. Some are very challenging to play, to the point where I couldn't remember them after an 11 month break. Something like Mel Torme's A Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting ....) is very jazzy with lots of changes. I also like the bluesier songs we found, like Pat Benatar's Please Come Home For Christmas. And we were quite appreciated when we went to a party with extra book copies and had people sing along. That stuff earned us a lot of free libations.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Paul M said:


> Without a word of a lie, I _love _this version of Sleighride


I would rather hear that playing in the store while Christmas shopping than 99% of the seasonal junk they play over and over ad infinitum. The other 1% I'd prefer would be anything off the Charlie Brown Christmas album. 
(side note: for the record, I hated _Baby it's Cold Outside_ as a *song* long before there was any question of the subject matter, so good riddance.)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I kinda like the sound of the crackling fire that goes with that fireplace channel this time of year. I turn that up on my TV speakers and play music I like through the surround sound system. The crackling adds a bit of ambiance - and it works because my TV is right in front of my living room fireplace, not above it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> (side note: for the record, I hated _Baby it's Cold Outside_ as a *song* long before there was any question of the subject matter, so good riddance.)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I kinda like the sound of the crackling fire that goes with that fireplace channel this time of year. I turn that up on my TV speakers and play music I like through the surround sound system. The crackling adds a bit of ambiance - and it works because my TV is right in front of my living room fireplace, not above it.


So, you have to watch the fireplace channel because you can't see the fireplace for the TV? 
Or is it because of the 'wood free' zone? (Thinking about some kind of lightning ball thingy to add crackle to gas fireplace now  )


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


>


Let's try and steer this back on topic.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The Three Wise Men aka Andy Partridge, Colin Molding and Dave Gregory.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Add me to the “hate almost all of it” group.

To make matters worse, I have a neighbour that plays horrible electronic carols with their outdoor light system for hours, every evening. One after the other, it never stops and sounds like 80s video game versions of the songs. It’s insane and mind-bogglingly selfish/unaware.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So much of it is mindless--and a lot has nothing to do with Christmas (Of any sort) other than mentions of winter.

Give me Weird Al's Christmas at Ground Zero.

Although I do love the melody of O Come, O Come Emmanuel.
I rarely hear that one anywhere other than when I listen to it on my own.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Anything seasonal except that one by _The Pogues.  _
> Speaking of which, Mr. MacGowan should have probably been in that meme @laristotle posted about the teeth thing:


Yep, hard not to like this one


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In the liquor store today and the canned music was some ululating autotuned ho squealing about a white christmas. That sucked.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

All of them.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> In the liquor store today and the canned music was some ululating autotuned ho squealing about a white christmas. That sucked.


Must have been Bing Crosby in his Marine hair cut.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

"Do They Know It's Christmas" was mentioned on the radio this morning - what a horrible tune, even if it was for a great cause.


----------

